

Show HN: Learn to code by solving/building angry-bird-like levels with Peanutty - irrationaljared

What:<p>Peanutty! (http://peanutty.org) - a new (scratch.org-like) way for people to learn how to program and for experienced programmers to create fun puzzles like Angry Birds.<p>Why:<p>I've been obsessed with the idea that puzzles represent one the best way to intrinsically motivate people to learn something new.<p>I also love Angry Birds and the fact that it is so universally enjoyable.<p>So I decided I would try to create a way to teach people how to program by having people solve and build angry-bird-like levels.<p>It's not quite ready for prime time, but it's getting close and I was hoping to get some feedback on it:<p>Also if anyone wants to learn how to create a new level (other than just hacking around on the existing ones - click the 'level' tab to see the code the was used to create each level) I'd be happy to help. I've got a few ideas for more levels myself, but the more the merrier.<p>Note:<p>It only works in Chrome right now and probably has some nasty bugs I haven't discovered yet. Let me know if you hit an annoying bug.
======
irrationaljared
here's the clickable link: <http://peanutty.org>

